# Where/how to find FODMAP dietician?



## molly35 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been searching the net but cant seem to find any in Newcastle. I am a bit worried about starting this diet on my own as I am vegetarian but am so sick of being bloated i'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you look in the pinned thread at the top of the forum? There are a fair number listed there. It is fairly new so there may not be one in your area.


----------



## melissacox2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

Though medical professionals have yet to discover the specific medical reason IBS develops, the symptoms can be minimized. Fortunately, IBS does not cause permanent damage, but how people respond to the symptoms can cause great harm. For example, if you eliminate certain foods from your diet, a vitamin or mineral deficiency can develop. Eating provokes the symptoms, but to manage the syndrome it is necessary to know which specific foods to avoid, and how to supplement the vitamins and minerals lost. However, there must be other lifestyle changes and additions that help you manage stress and relax the muscles.

I've run into so many people with the same problems....they referred me to an amazing program that actually works and provides 3 month consultation. Definetely worth checking out.
http://bit.ly/V609Ny


----------

